
What military supply lines can teach us about technical product management - owentbrown
https://medium.com/@owenbrown/wide-path-or-narrow-path-c6f499884fae
======
AcerbicZero
This starts out as an amusing article, which it then rapidly transitions to a
fairly boilerplate "Build MVP" sermon, while somehow managing to be
insultingly insubstantial with its topic.

A more useful military lesson might be don't send tanks into a city fight
(they'll die there), don't use tanks for defense (they're actually not so good
at it), and when pushed to do something, figure out _why_ you're doing it,
ideally before you commit to a course of action, but always be prepared to
change plans, to better achieve whatever goal you actually need to accomplish.

